# hay



## cazang

What is the litteral translation of this word in english. Is it pronounced like a long "A", or "ah-ee", if it is long sounding, how would you pronounce the Spanish word "a"?


----------



## Cecivit

*hay: there is* or *there are*


----------



## stop

literal translation = there is / there are (...but can have other uses)

pronunciation: like the English word "eye"

pronunciation of the Spanish "a" = the same as the short "a" sound in English (like in "bat)


----------



## cazang

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ivellise

hello:

"hay" is "there is" in English,

For instance: 

1. There is a party going on in this house = Hay fiesta en esta casa



"a" in Spanish it is pronounced like in *a*pple (more or less)

Ivellise


----------



## Ilmo

Stop and Ivellise:
En "bat" y "apple" el sonido de "a" no corresponde el "a" en castellano, sino más bien el sonido de "u" en palabras como por ejemplo "but", "hut", "cut" etcétera.
El problema es que en español no hay ningún sonido que pareciera al "a" corto del inglés. Pero el consejo de stop de pronunciar "hay" como la palabra inglesa "eye" es correcta.
Así que el "a" español se pronuncia como "u" en "but" etc. del inglés.


----------



## stop

Ilmo, aunque tienes razón decir que la "a" de "bat" y "apple" no es *exactamente* igual que la "a" española, no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el sondio sea más bien como la "u" en palabras como "but" y "hut"! ¿Me puedes explicar por qué piensas eso? ¡Gracias!


----------



## jester.

Quizá porque piensa en el Inglés de América.

Porque allí la a se pronuncia como ä en alemán.
En Inglaterra la a  se pronuncia como la a española.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

En realidad no importa mucho porque sólo hay una "a" en español y que cambie ligeramente la pronunciación no tiene por qué convertirla en incorrecta ni en otro fonema. Le dará cierto acento, pero seguirá siendo una "a" española válida aunque se note de dónde es o no es quien la diga. El español no exige tanta sutileza con las vocales como el inglés ni como el alemán.


----------



## Ilmo

stop said:
			
		

> Ilmo, aunque tienes razón decir que la "a" de "bat" y "apple" no es *exactamente* igual que la "a" española, no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el sondio sea más bien como la "u" en palabras como "but" y "hut"! ¿Me puedes explicar por qué piensas eso? ¡Gracias!


 
stop, ¿sabes interpretar signos fonéticos? Son internacionales, es decir, se usa los mismos en todas lenguas.
Desgraciadamente no puedo reproducirlos, pues no hay ningún tipo de letra fonética en uso en el foro, pero en el principio del abecedario fonético hay dos diferentes signos para el sonido "a": uno para mostrar el sonido del "u" en la palabra "butter" y otro (= "a" largo) para mostrar el sonido del "a" en la palabra "father". El signo para mostrar el sonido del "a" en la palabra "hat" es el último en este abecedario y el signo parece una combinación de las letras "a" y "e", es decir "æ". Este signo pertenece a los tipos de letra normales, pues se usa por ejemplo en danés, en el cual corresponde la letra "ä" de las otras lenguas nórdicas y del alemán.
Encontré en Internet un diccionario inglés-español que pronuncia las palabras cuando lo quieras. http://spanishdict.com Trata de escuchar la diferencia entre los sonidos en parejas de palabras como bat - but,
hat - hut, matter - butter, etc.


----------



## Outsider

"Hay" is pronounced like Eng. "aye", as in "Aye, aye, sir".


----------



## Ivellise

*¡HAY* santo cielo!! ¡qué revol*ú, *como diría mi ab*u*ela! ¿Qué idioma estamos hablando? 

La *ú*nica forma en que alguien puede aprender español, como seg*u*ndo idioma sin que su pronunciación se vea afectada por el lenguaje principal hablado en su casa, según estudios recientes, es si lo aprende antes de los 12 años de edad.  El oído y las cuerdas vocales están relacionados en la forma en que se aprende, se pronuncia y se acentúa el segundo idioma que se aprende. 

Lamentablemente, estos foros todavía no vienen equipados con sonido para que podamos comparar pronunciaciones y acentos,


UUY, UUY, UUY, UUY, UUY.... Dios salve al idiomaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## SADACA

Ivellise said:
			
		

> Lamentablemente, estos foros todavía no vienen equipados con sonido para que podamos comparar pronunciaciones y acentos


 
BUENAS NOTICIAS IVE!!!
El foro te permite anexar archivos de sonido para que puedas enviar y comparar pronunciaciones, acentos, etc. (no muy largos lamentablemente) 
Solo que pocos lo usan pero seria la manera mas práctica de resolver estas largas discusiones sobre pronunciación


----------



## stop

Ilmo said:
			
		

> stop, ¿sabes interpretar signos fonéticos? Son internacionales, es decir, se usa los mismos en todas lenguas.
> Desgraciadamente no puedo reproducirlos, pues no hay ningún tipo de letra fonética en uso en el foro, pero en el principio del abecedario fonético hay dos diferentes signos para el sonido "a": uno para mostrar el sonido del "u" en la palabra "butter" y otro (= "a" largo) para mostrar el sonido del "a" en la palabra "father". El signo para mostrar el sonido del "a" en la palabra "hat" es el último en este abecedario y el signo parece una combinación de las letras "a" y "e", es decir "æ". Este signo pertenece a los tipos de letra normales, pues se usa por ejemplo en danés, en el cual corresponde la letra "ä" de las otras lenguas nórdicas y del alemán.
> Encontré en Internet un diccionario inglés-español que pronuncia las palabras cuando lo quieras. http://spanishdict.com Trata de escuchar la diferencia entre los sonidos en parejas de palabras como bat - but,
> hat - hut, matter - butter, etc.


 
Ilmo, thanks for the info, I'm going to try to read more about this tomorrow (when I'm more sober, hehe) but for now I just want to say again that, to my ears at least, the Spanish "a" really doesn't sound anything like the "u" in "but" or "hut" as they'd be pronounced by someone from England (and even less so by someone from the north of England, like me), although I'm still thinking about the American (USA) pronunciation of those words.
See you later...


----------



## Edwin

Isn't the Spanish ''a'' pronounced like the ''ah'' in:

Bah, Bah Black Sheep.
Pooh Bah
Bah Humbug,
or as when the doctor says, "Say ah".


----------



## jester.

Ivellise said:
			
		

> La *ú*nica forma en que alguien puede aprender español, como seg*u*ndo idioma sin que su pronunciación se vea afectada por el lenguaje principal hablado en su casa, según estudios recientes, es si lo aprende antes de los 12 años de edad.



Yo empecé a aprender el español cuando tuve 15 años y hay personas españolas que ya me han dicho que mi pronuncición es buena...
Así que no pienso que tengas razón.

También sé pronunciar el francés y el inglés sin dificuldades (y eso también me dijeron personas franceses y ingleses).

Quizá depende de la persona, pero yo no creo que generalmente tengas razón.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## diegodbs

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Yo empecé a aprender el español cuando *tenía* 15 años y hay personas españolas que ya me han dicho que mi pronuncición es buena...
> Así que no pienso que tengas razón.
> 
> También sé pronunciar el francés y el inglés sin dificuldades (y eso también me dijeron personas *francesa**s* *e* *inglesas*).
> 
> Quizá depende de la persona, pero yo no creo que generalmente tengas razón.
> 
> Saludos,
> j3st3r


 
Me he permitido hacerte alguna corrección. 
Se dice "cuando tenía 15 años". "Tuve" indicaría un hecho puntual, pero tener 15 años es algo que dura todo un año, no sólo un momento  .
"Personas" es femenino. 
"Y" se convierte en "e" cuando la siguiente palabra comienza por i.
Un saludo.


----------



## jester.

Gracias por la corrección.

Ya ves que empecé a aprender hace 2 años, así que todavía hago faltas.

Saludos,
j3st3r


----------



## diegodbs

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Gracias por la corrección.
> 
> Ya ves que empecé a aprender hace 2 años, así que todavía hago faltas.
> 
> Saludos,
> j3st3r


 
Muy poquitas. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ivellise said:
			
		

> *¡HAY* santo cielo!



_¡Ay, santo cielo!_

Ahí hay un niño que dice "¡ay!"  (There's a kid who says "aow!").


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Ahí hay un niño que dice "¡ay!"



Me he grabado diciendo esto, que es una frase que se dice en el colegio para que los niños aprendan a diferenciar entre esas tres palabras que suenan tan parecido.

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2141&d=1135768440

Es un pequeño archivo MP3. Suena así porque está grabado con el móvil, convertido de formato 4 veces y estoy ronco ("hoarse", I think), no es que sea Terminator 

La "a" de "ahí" no tiene acento, la de "hay" sí. La de "¡ay!" también tiene, pero es además exclamada. A ver si os sirve.


----------



## Outsider

Edwin said:
			
		

> Isn't the Spanish ''a'' pronounced like the ''ah'' in:
> 
> Bah, Bah Black Sheep.
> Pooh Bah
> Bah Humbug,
> or as when the doctor says, "Say ah".


Apparently not.


----------



## butterflyomega

cazang said:
			
		

> What is the litteral translation of this word in english. Is it pronounced like a long "A", or "ah-ee", if it is long sounding, how would you pronounce the Spanish word "a"?


I live in the mountains in Andalucia, Spain and have done for 6 years and all my neighbours say "a" as in bat, but if it´s followed by a "y" the two letters together sound like "eye"


----------



## Cecilio

Hola.

Yo creo que la pronunciación de la "a" del español se parece mucho a la "u" del inglés en palabras como "hut", pero siempre que esas palabras se pronuncien en Received Pronunciation, o en Queen's English. Si la pronuncia alguien con acento de Manchester, esa "u" es más bien como una "o" o una "u" del español.

Por cierto, ¿cómo pronunciaría la reina Isabel una palabra como "eye"? ¿No sería muy parecido al "hay" del español? Sin embargo, ¿qué pasa si lo pronuncia un cockney?


----------



## rainbowbrite

is there a subjunctive form of hay? i know german es gibt becomes es gaebe, jst wondering if this corresponds?


----------



## Outsider

Yes, _haya_ (present), _hubiese/hubiera_ (imperfect).


----------



## Ilmo

rainbowbrite said:
			
		

> is there a subjunctive form of hay? i know german es gibt becomes es gaebe, jst wondering if this corresponds?


 
Naturalmente, es "haya", la misma forma que se usa en las formas compuestas del subjuntivo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

rainbowbrite said:
			
		

> is there a subjunctive form of hay? i know german es gibt becomes es gaebe, jst wondering if this corresponds?



http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?TIPO_HTML=2&IDVERBO=haber1

Click on the top left blue square.


----------



## jester.

Very often the correct translation of   es gaebe   is habría.
The German  KONJUNKTIV   is not the same as the Spanish    SUBJUNTIVO.

j3st3r


----------



## aurilla

Ahhhhh! (pulling hair out). hay, aye, hay, aye, hay, aye... basta ya!


----------



## Ilmo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Very often the correct translation of es gaebe is habría.
> The German KONJUNKTIV is not the same as the Spanish SUBJUNTIVO.
> 
> j3st3r


 
Pero, Rainbowbrite no ´preguntó cómo traducir "gäbe" al español sino "is there a subjunctive form of hay?" Y lo es "haya":
Espero que no haya demasiado tráfico por la mañana.


----------

